# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Κλουβί για cockatiel!

## Jimmy100

Γεια σας, μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μου πείτε ή να μου στείλετε ένα άρθρο σε σχέση με μέγεθος κλουβιού για cockatiel και την τιμή! Επίσης υπάρχουν κλουβιά cockatiel με 75.00;;;

----------


## tasos666

και με πιο πολλά € ιταλικά αλά βρες   ελληνικά που είναι και πιο φθηνά   και πιο εργονομικά 
40 X 33 X 55cm ύψος ( 77cm με ανοιχτή οροφή)  52χ41χ79cm υψος (100cm ύψος με ανοιχτή οροφη)  απο 30-60€ με ανοιχτή οροφή πάρε γιατί μόλις συνηθίσουν θα κάθονται όλη μέρα στην οροφή

----------


## Jimmy100

Ok thanks εσύ θα ξέρεις κάτι παραπάνω που έχεις 2!

----------

